# 9 Months old and still not completely house trained



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

I am just at a loss with my 9 month old. It feels like I have been training him for ever and he just won't get it. We use the poochie bells as our method. I would say is about 90% trained but seems to be stuck there. He never pees in the house but still poops every now and then. I would say it's about every other day or sometimes once a day. He knows to ring the bell when he has to go out. Has this ever happened to anyone on here. I'm starting to think he is going to be like this forever. I have done everything. Praise, treats, everything I can think of. I just need someone to tell me that he is going to get past this hump he seems to be stuck on.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ok, how many poops does he do in a day. 
can you figure out the times that he needs to poop. on the days that he does go outside pay attention to the time, and next day go our around that time too.
is he doing this when you are home or not home?
and yes it has happened to people on here...My girl took a long time to train, and I know of a few others too. keep at it. lots of praise too. I am sure you will be able to figure out his scheduel and pre-emptively take him out side.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Does he poop outside? Did he ever have a stretch of time where he didn't have an accident? My two never had poop accidents after the first day until right about then. They each had one but both had intermittent pee accidents. I think others here have had issue with having mastered the housebreaking then regressing in adolescence. My two had a set schedule (though slightly off) so I knew when I had to wait it out. It's not fun but it seems consistency, schedule, and perseverance gets you there. Good luck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My only suggestion would be to keep him in the same room with you, then if you see him sniffing and circling take him out. It works for us and Phoebe.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

You have my sympathies Bonnie took forever! Just watch him carefully and look for the signs, Bonnie's was sniffing the ground then whip him outside. It's exhausting but you will get there!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey is nearly ten months and to be honest if we didn't let her out regularly i am sure she would be the same. She does not seem to alert us she needs out, she just circles too and looks uncomfortable. She never goes in her cage though.

I was speaking to a man nearby with a three year old cockapoo and his does the same


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

hmm, tricky, is usually easier when they are tiny to work out how soon after eating they go and time the outside visits for then, as they get older they can hold it much longer and it will be harder to estimate the times, but it would still be worth keeping a diary of eating sleeping and toileting times to try and work it out, if you catch him about to go or even in the middle of going I would yell a little (some may disagree) just a NO!! then scoop him and get him outside asap, then if he does something outside a huge amount of praise, he really needs to feel he is the cleverest dog in the world for pooing outside!! good luck.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I have to say I never kept a record of when Piper went. But did notice every month she got older I saw little changes. She is 9 months and my husband and I are pretty certain she is potty trained. But she has had one or two accidents. That would be the poop kind. But figure it out she had the runs and couldn't hold it. It took a few days for her to get back to her normal schedule. 

I would see how many times he goes a day and then try to take him out then. Piper normally goes 3 times a day, sometimes only 2. But I take her out at around 8:30am, 2:30pm and around 8-9pm. These are all average times, as sometimes I get caught up with stuff. 

We know she has held her pee and poo as long as 8 hours. We don't normally like to push it that long, but one day we had to. And of course when we got home she went out right away.

I have read on her a lot about this. And find each dog is different. I would say Piper is average. As I started to see major improvement at about 8 months. We tried the Bells, but she would just ring them to go out and play. So we took them down. But now I take her out on a regular basis, but also she goes to our sliding glass door to the back yard. She just sits in front of it and waits. Or when we are in the office she palls at us.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

It took peanut time to do the pooing outside.

We then realised that we had never told her off. If you see her doing it, tell her off and take her out.

Peanut was told off twice or three times and she got it.

Sometimes only praising doesn't make them understand what we want from them.

Good luck, and don't despair....


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly was very good at toilet training. She was on pee pads for a while cause we are in an apartment. Then we got the poochie bells and she learned that within a day. She would ring and we would take her out. I have a note book and would write the time she would do her jobs. By 4 months and a half she was completely clean in the house ...when she got spayed at 6 months she didn't want to pee so i put a pad down and she would not go on it she wanted to go outside.

I still now write when she pee's and poo's I know very odd but I am a bit OCD maybe ha! I take her out every 4-5 hours. On an average day she has 3 poo's and 5 pee's Molly usually has her poops on a walk so if you walk your dog and he has a poop he should be good for a while. How much exercise does he get?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I agree with Peanut. With Rufus it was not enough to watch him, keep a good schedule and teach him how how to ask to go outdoors. We did all that but then still needed to express our profound displeasure when he "went" indoors. Nothing physcial, just a very deep growly no when we caught him in the act. He was very surprised, as if to say "why didn't you tell me earlier?" He is 100% reliable now.

If I was you I'd set very small goals and reward yourselves when you meet them. A day with no accidents=chocolate, two days=lunch out, three days=dinner out and so forth...keeping it about YOU and not your pup really helps. Good luck.


----------

